# Fahrrad-Schrauber



## stonebike (12. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind ne kleine Biker-Family und neu zugezogen. Suchen deshalb einen zuverlässigen Händler zur Betreuung unserer Bikes.

Wir wohnen in Veitsbronn (Fürther Land)

Hat jemand vielleicht nen Tip ?

Danke für Eure Mühe !!

Ciao

Stonebike


----------



## showman (12. August 2006)

Wo sind denn die Fürther??? Kenn mich in Fürt net so aus aber probier halt mal das Adrenalin.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (13. August 2006)

Hätte auch spontan das Adrenalin oder Rössleins Radlereck empfohlen.


----------



## SpongeBob (14. August 2006)

Wenn dir der Weg nach Nürnberg nicht zu weit ist empfehle ich mal Coffee 

Oder DAS hier


----------



## harry kroll (15. August 2006)

auch ich würde rössleins radlereck ausprobieren. der chef luggi ist super nett, und die beiden schrauber sind auch total ok. olli heißt der ältere mit brille und klatze. und das beste ist, die wissen auch alle von was sie reden.

ciao harry


----------



## stonebike (16. August 2006)

Einen Herzlichen Dank an Euch Alle  

Auf Biker kann man sich halt verlassen 

Ciao


----------



## Diva (1. September 2006)

Ich kann die Fahrradecke in Erlangen empfehlen. 
http://www.fahrradecke.de/ 

Das ist ein gut organisierter und strukturierter Laden mit gutem Personal. 
Dafür etwas teurer, aber seinen Preis durchaus wert. 

Was sie nicht vorrätig haben, wird gerne und jederzeit zuverlässig und schnell bestellt, egal was es ist. Anfragen werden schnell und kompetent auch per Email beantwortet.

Ich bin vor 5 Jahren durch Zufall auf den Laden gestoßen, als ich in Erlangen mal alle Radläden abklapperte auf der Suche nach einer guten Radhose und bei diesem Laden bin ich hängengeblieben. 

Viel Spaß beim Radfahren in und um Veitsbronn, vielleicht sieht man sich mal!
Grüße Manu


----------



## thaper (19. September 2006)

ja adrenalin oder rösslein.... oder in erlangen sunshine sports... bei rösslein war ich au scho ma aktiv die sin alle cool drauf


----------

